
Go-To-Market Boot Camp for Startups: Field Sales – Andreessen Horowitz - t23
http://a16z.com/2017/01/03/field-sales-go-to-market-mark-cranney/
======
tmaly
Thanks for posting this. I am queuing it up on items to watch.

